# Oldest known bust of Caesar found



## Allegra (May 16, 2008)

Now that's a beauty! 









> *Divers in France have found the oldest known bust of Roman dictator Julius Caesar at the bottom of the River Rhone, officials have said.*
> The marble bust was found near Arles, which was founded by Caesar.
> France's culture ministry said the bust was from 46BC, the date of the southern town's foundation. The ministry described the bust - which shows a lined face and a balding head - as typical of realist portraits of the Republican era.


 - BBC NEWS | Europe | Oldest known bust of Caesar found


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 16, 2008)

Yep, thats him all right - I'd recognise him anywhere from his appearances in Asterix.


----------



## Talysia (May 16, 2008)

What an amazing find.  It makes you wonder what else is waiting to be rediscovered.


----------



## The Ace (May 16, 2008)

Yup, they've fished a lot of stuff out of the Rhein, but this is priceless.


----------



## Connavar (May 16, 2008)

Thats an amazing find.   Good to see people still rediscover things like this.



He looks hardcore hehe.


----------



## Tormented Seeker (May 16, 2008)

Funny how he looks exactly as I imagined him, I'd recognize that face anytime. The bust is also in surprisingly good condition; think of the time it spent lying in the mud of a river bottom, completely exposed. Makes you think how sturdy these Romans made 'em.


----------



## MKG (May 28, 2008)

I assume that they know it's old Julius because, errrmmm, maybe it has J. Caesar inscribed round the back. If it's him, it must have been done when his nose was a lot shorter than when most of his other busts were made. Try Google images and make up your own minds.


----------

